# Constructing My New 30 X 30 Shop



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Site Selection and Shop Orientation*

This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.

Since I wanted a shop at least 25 X 25 and there was no where for a shop that size where we lived we had to start looking for a house with a shop or at least enough land to build one on. After much hunting we finally found one and moved in about six months ago. It has taken me this long to decide exactly what I want to do and I have decided to build a 30 X 30 shop with 10 ft high walls.










There is an older small red barn on the property (pic above) that will make a great place to store some lumber, jigs, and hardware, among other things, and it is roughly 15 X 24. I have decided to place my shop near the back of this barn.










The picture above shows the barn by looking across my back yard. My shop will be a short walk from the back door of our basement. I have an office in the basement where my computer and all of my books are and there is also a bathroom connected to my office. So my shop will not be far from my office and bathroom. The shop will not have any water.










The site of the shop (above) will be a few feet behind the red barn and turned to an angle so that it can be more easily worked in with the existing gravel driveway. Since the driveway will need to have access to the back yard and basement this orientation of the shop will give me a good easy way to walk back and forth from the shop and basement.










As you can also see (above), the shop location will also be easily accessible from the driveway and garage on the main floor of the house.










I will be able to easily back my pickup to either the barn or the shop or continue on to the basement.










From the picture above you can see the garage and driveway. From the corner of the drive to the garage, the shop will be down from the right of the picture about 50 feet or so.










The picture above gives a better view of the section of the driveway that passes in front of the shop location and going back toward the basement. By removing the tree and two bushes near the center of the picture we will be able to turn the driveway more directly toward the basement.

The next segment will show the beginning of the construction of my shop. Thanks for reading.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


This will be great to follow. Love new shops.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Looking forward for the next sequel.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Great project. Looking forward to your progress.
Ellen


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Building a shop from scratch is a dream to me. You're going to have a great setup. Looking forward to following your progress. Have FUN!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


things are looking really good charles, im excited for ya, i know how badly you want to have a shop back into your life, it sure will be fun to build, maybe you will be into it before christmas….take care and enjoy the journey…


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, will follow the progress. Hoping i can build something of similar proportions myself soon.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


good idea
fresh life
new shop

here is how far along today i am on mine









enjoy !


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Making me jealous. Seriously nice piece of property you are on there! Great start for a new shop. You are on a roll!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


You got a lovely looking place there. Hope the shop turns out to be all you hoped for
and the sawdust flies for many years to come.
Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing when I retired Charles (30 X 40) and have never regretted it. I love the place.
I worked in all kinds of different shops over the years and finally got to incorporate all the things I wanted but never had into one great shop. What a thrill!
If I had to make one suggestion it would be a raised floor with DC and electrical under it. As we get older concrete gets harder and harder to spend hours standing on and having my dust collection out of the way and big tools plugged in at their locations really cleans the place up.
Have fun designing and building your new shop!
The journey is just as much fun as the destination.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


I think it's absolutely *WONDERFUL *that, after many years of working very hard, you will be able to have your DREAM Shop & Home, and enjoy your retirement!

... and, to be able watch it happen, will be *OUR* pleasure as well as a lifetime Record of the event *for your scrapbook!*

*We've been Buddies for quite awhile…* You & I have *been here quite awhile… * there *is only ONE very strange thing happening!*

I have looked everywhere, even your website, and I have come to the conclusion that *you do not want anyone to know what your Name is! . . . LOL*

So, for the record, would you please let us ALL know *Who you are? . . . LOL* (very very BIG Grin!)

*You're doing GREAT!*

*Thank you for sharing your new experiences in developing your New Dream Shop!*

.

.

*EDIT:*
I looked through my PM's… 753 days ago, you sent me a PM… and signed it *"Charles aka helluvawreck"*

So, *Charles*, thank you very much! (oops… did I blow your cover? Big Grin) LOL

Joe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


It looks like you will have a great retirement Charles. That is a beautiful property. The wood storage barn is a big plus. I have a lot of platters and other wood storage in my shop, but it sure takes up a lot of otherwise useful space. I'm looking forward to watching your shop build. Try not to economize too much, your new shop will be the best investment of your life, even if you never sell anything you make. A nice big plastic water container with a tap mounted on the wall and maybe with a basin under it will give you all the water you need.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for a Happy, Healthy and Productive Retirement.

Enjoy your New Life in Retirement and be Safe building that new shop.

I've been retired for 5 years this fall. I remember the 1st day of retirement at home with the LOML and the erroneous statement I so proudly made. "Babe, with the extra 50-60 hours per week I now have, I should be able to make short order of that 'Honey Do List'."

SWMBO took that as a challenge and replied, "That is just Monday's List."

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


The 1st week of retirement my son e-mailed this to me.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a new beginning. There is always room for dreams when they are part of your life. Building the shop will be as much fun as retirement I'm sure.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


You know, of course, when you retire you have LESS time to do stuff. I don't know why bit it's true.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Way to go Charles. Hope to get started on mine soon.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


1st, I feel for your place of employement mishap. 2ndly congrats on your retirement. 3rdly, Wow! Look forward to seein your dream shop come to life. "Git er done". New shop/s are always exciting.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


congratulations charles.looks like a beautiful house and piece of property.i'll follow your post to see your progress.thanks for sharing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


helluvawreck beautiful home , and a new shop in the makes ,you are right its time to enjoy the fruits of your labor .looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Thats going to be a nice shop. Congrats. Keep us posted on the progress..
Hope you had a good summer. Thanks for sharing.

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland, OR


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


I like shipwright's idea of utilities and mechanicals under the floor. Looking forward to watching the progress.

BJ


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the beautiful new home, have fun with the shop designs and build, I am sure that after
working with all that machinery all these years you have a some definite ideas about what you want, and will
be installing a good electrical service. Are you thinking any 3 phase? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Best Wishes to the new shop.
Looking forward to LOTS of pictures of the progress.
1 year ago I moved across Canada to new job, have relocated most of my tools. I have spent the last year remodelling and adding on to exsisting shop. Sometimes thinking "I should have gone your route and BUILT what I wanted."


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


First of all, I want to say that I'm not retiring in the true sense of the word. I want and need to make a little money off of my shop to help with my retirement. By retiring in this post I mean that I am retiring from ever working in a demanding industrial job again. I hope to make a little money by working for myself and by making things that I enjoy doing. I'm not sure if I will be able to do it but am certainly going to give it a try. I have a lot to learn.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Monte, Madts, Ellen, and Douglas*, thanks for the kind words and support. I'd love to have you all to follow along. You can probably point out some mistakes I might be making. Thanks

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*, I really do appreciate the kind words. Your thoughts and opinions are always highly regarded by me.
Thanks

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Justin, dbhost, murch, and Dave*, thanks for all the kind remarks and words of encouragement. A lot of decisions have already been made but I will be interested in any opinions so please do follow along.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Paul*, you have a great shop and a lot of know how and skil. I would love to have a 30 X 40 shop or even bigger. However, a 30 X 30 is the biggest that I could talk myself into. You have some good points about the floor. I will be putting some wiring in the floor but I am on a very strict budget. Thanks for the kind comments and advice.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Joe*, you're right! Me and you go way back. Lumbrjocks has a lot of wonderful people that come here, both guys and gals. Far too many to even name. I've seen a lot of great comments on here and a whole lot of craftsmanship and know how.

A lot of people who know me personally tell me that I'm too old fashioned for my own good. I reckon that's true. I love computers, electronics, and the internet; however, I'm not so sure that I've ever caught up with it all. So I guess I'm just a little overcautious about things.

So far as my choice of using Dusty, our plant night watchman for 13 years, for my avatar…......... well that's an easy one. He was a beautiful dog with a wonderful personality and I loved him better than any dog that I ever knew and I'm a dog lover from way back. Besides, his wonderful face is far better looking than my old ugly mug. ;-|

I'm hoping that I can come here for many more years because I love the people on here.

You're just like me, a regular character you are and I appreciate you.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


I'm really happy for you, Charles…..I know you've wanted your own shop for a long time now…..Once you get 'er built, I will be able to comment on yours as you have done on mine a time or two….Looking forward to seeing it come together….It's one of those"I can't hardly wait" things…..Design it the way you want it, and you're good to go…..Your new home is beautiful w/ great surroundings, and a good place for your new shop…...Have fun, and enjoy….I'll be watching your progress…......


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Hey Charles 
This is great ,you have a wonderful setting for a new shop. You have worked long and hard now it's time to play.
This is going to be a fantastic adventure. 
I'm building a 35×35 shop right now for one of my students ,we are a little ahead of you given that we are ready to pour our slab in a day or so. I wish you all the best in retirement and your shop build.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the build progress…. Beautiful yard by the way!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good advice, *Mike*. I agree. This will be the only shop that I every build so cutting corners too much would be foolish. Nevertheless, when something costs money there will invariable be some compromises. Thanks for the your friendly comments.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Grandpa Len* thanks for the nice friendly comments. I showed that sign to my wife Claire and we both got a real hoot out of it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Dave*,* lew*, *Dewayne*, and *Roger*, I really do appreciate your nice comments. They mean a lot to me and help give me a push up over the hill.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*White Beast, Eddie, Michael, and BJ*, I really appreciate all of the nice comments and thanks for your support and for following along.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Gus*, thanks for the friendly comments because they always help. The service is going to be a stand alone service, 230V 1PH 200AMP.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Canadian Chips*. Thanks for the friendly comment. I bet that you have really enjoyed working on your shop and I hope that you will always be happy in your work.

*Joe*, thanks for the comment and I appreciate your following along.

*Rick*, thanks for the warm friendly comments; they really mean a lot to me. BTW, I still think that your shop is one of the best and nicest shops that I have ever seen and I still visit your shop page every so often. Thanks for the support and I hope that you are still enjoying your fishing.

*Jim*, thanks for the nice comments. That sounds exciting about building one of your students a 35 X 35 shop. He's a lucky man to have someone with your knowledge and craftsmanship to be advising him on his shop. Since you're also building it then so much the better. I hope that it goes well. Thanks. BTW, I think that your shop is one of the most interesting shops that I have seen and I visit it every so often. I love your collection of routers.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Hi Charles. I just stumbled upon this post and I am glad I did. Congrats on the soon-to-be new shop. So exciting! Lots of decisions to make but that's part of the excitement. HVAC, how to finish the interior walls, etc. If I may offer a suggestion, consider skylights. They are wonderful in a shop for letting in additional natural light. I wish you the best on the shop build and in general. You are always so supportive with our comments, it's great to be offering YOU support in this endeavor.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Lenny*, thanks for the nice comment. It means a lot and I wish you well in all of your pursuits as well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Last but not least, *David*, I just want to say that you and I go way back and I've always appreciated your generous support and I'm sure there are many who would say the same thing of you. You and I have spoken about loosing the plant, here and there, and you know how upset I was about the loss of it. It's taken me a good while to get to moving back toward a positive outlook and building the new shop is part of that process. You sent me that wonderful box that you made for me at a time when I was especially feeling low and I was touched by the nice warm letter inside the box. The box is beautiful and is the nicest gift any friend has ever given to me. I have put it in a prominent place in our great room where all of my friend's, family, and loved ones gather. It's a great conversation piece and many people ask if I made it. That makes me smile because it's when I get to brag on it and to tell a little bit about you and your craftsmanship and about how much that I appreciate it. Every box that you have is something that you want to put something special in. The only thing that is going in that box is the nice handwritten letter that you sent me. Thanks for the box and for being a friend. As you know I have not made a post about the box because I haven't felt like taking any photographs for quite a while. I haven't even felt like doing any woodworking in fact. But now I've recently started doing a little carving and also a little photography so I'm going to put the post up shortly. I appreciate your patience with me and all of your help.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles my student is a she )
I have to stop myself when I start thinking my shop's way to small and complaining, when so many have very small shops or none at all. I can't wait to see your shop come together.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Charles it is always good to move into new real estate, especially something you have planned and designed. Keep looking forward and keep us posted.


----------



## NGK (Mar 2, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Regarding your new shop: A few suggestions. The height of 10 feet is not necessary. I poured my concrete pad, then used 2 X 10's to for a curb (or rat wall) upon which I used traditional pre-cut 2 X 4's to go another 8 feet. In essence, this gives me 8'-9" for ceiling height, enough to flip a 4 X 8 sheet of plywood.

Do some floor planning. Decide which tools will best be placed where. I used graph paper and colored construction paper cut-outs scaled to size to move around until positioned in a pleasing manner. Make the leading edge of your table saw blade an appropriate distance from that wall. Mine is 10'-6" to accommodate my longest boards. I cut my logs to 8'-6" OR 10'-6" allowing three inches on each end for the inevitable cracks. Also, on that rear wall I have the left side of my radial arm saw cabinet, at about the same height as my table saw. Any board longer than 10-6 is crosscut on that radial arm first.

Make certain to bury some electrical receptacles in your concrete floor. Put 110 AND 220 in all of them. I used a square box with one 220 and two 110's. One is near the table saw and assembly table for sanders, routers, etc. Anther is near a lower assembly table and near my 37-inch Performax dual-drum sander.

Put electrical outlets around the perimeter of the shop. I thought one every 4-6 feet might be overkill, but it is NOT. Mine is 32' X 32' with three adjoining rooms and enough rafter pitch on the 32 to allow six feet of attic height at the ridge-more storage.

I thought THREE rows of ceiling lights would be sufficient. It is NOT. My two outside rows are too far from the walls. It's a little too dimly lit on the edges of the shop. If done again, I'd have FOUR ROWS, with the outer two only about two feet from the walls.

I chose white metal roofing material as a ceiling. It was only about 65 cents a square foot 10 years ago, and goes up quite easily with self-tapping metal hex-head screws. Think about-who wants to wrestle heavy, heavy sheets of OSB, for instance? And finally, who wants to paint a ceiling two or three times. White helps with the lighting.

I also used this thin, slick sheeting like dry-erase chalkboards are made of. Again, it was cheap and already painted a shiny white, and easy to keep clean. A word of caution here, though-allow about 1/16th or 3/32ths for expansion between sheets to avoid buckling in damp weather. I used divider strips and corner strips for appearance.

For heat I chose a hanging natural gas furnace in one corner. Works good. With most thermostats you can opt for "continuous" fan, allowing for continuous circulation.

Finally, and perhaps most importantly, plan your ductwork for your dust collection system. My unit is a 2-1/2 HP unit from Penn State. I hang it high in one corner of a storage room. This helps keep a lot of the noise out of the shop. Even then, many don't realize most of the noise from that unit is at the exhaust side where the exhaust come back into the shop. So for under $100 I bought a 6-inch muffle from Penn State. Cuts noise in half.

I ran 6-inch spiral pipe along two sides of the shop, near the ceiling, with one branch cutting over to the center of the shop (for drum sander, mostly. Further on I reduce to 5-inch. Most drop-downs are 4-inch, usually flexible tubing. Once in awhile, depending on the final tool, I reduce to 2- or 3-inch. I have a couple of cut-off gates in the larger tubing to prevent the inevitable leakage from those branches.

My cyclone was made by a local tin shop (heating and A/C business). They're pretty simple creatures, but you can google and learn a lot. Buying components is a lot cheaper than buying one of those $1200-$2000 packages. Mine was under $700. However, I had the luck of having a distributor of spiral piping just two miles from my shop/residence.

I prefer the metal blast gates. And to avoid the problem of gunk plugging the sliding slow, get the kind that slides all the way through on both opening and closing. Use long sweeping radii (radiuses) for going around corners AND Y-split-offs. Use joint sealer (like liquid nails) to make tight joints. And even if you do, use some of that aluminum sticky tape commonly used by furnace & A/C folks. Avoid the cheap flexible elbows as each portion that slides and flexes will leak.

In essence, your chips, sawdust, and sanding debri from various tools enters the cyclone. 99 percent of it drops into the container (mine is a 55-gallon barrel). The rest leaves the shop and goes past the impellor blades and back into the shop. There have some kind of cloth bags for a final filtering of the dust. Get the quality stuff. I like American Fabrication in Florida. They're friendly folks and will make you any size bag to fit any size opening you like. One of mine is round and goes clear to the floor for increased size. You need to have X-number of square feet to allow breathing of X-number of Cubic Feet Per Minute of air volume.

And don't forget one of those ceiling-mounted devices with a little fan and a lot of filter area to get rid of air-born dust.

Hope these ideas help. Norm in ILLLINOIS


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


*Norm*, thanks for all of your trouble and all of the tips and advice. You've given me a lot to consider and I will certainly ponder over it. I appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


when will you start on the shop, and some advice , which you might not need, if you do go with a wooden floor i hope you will use treated lumber, termites are prevalent as you know but, they do not like treated wood, but im sure you know that, looking forward to seeing the progress…grizz


----------



## NGK (Mar 2, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Site Selection and Shop Orientation*
> 
> This whole year has not been very productive for me. A little over a year ago we lost our plant to a fire and since I've always worked hard long hours for over 40 years it certainly knocked me for a loop. I was planning on working another five years or more. However, after much soul searching my brother, his wife, and I decided that since we were in our sixties and had all worked so hard for many years that we really didn't think we had it in us to start over from scratch. We decided that it was best to just retire.
> 
> ...


Yes, a wooden floor is a good idea. I meant to put that in my long post of yesterday. Give you one more option for dust collection. BETTER option for table saw. And a lot easier to run electrical under a wooden floor than through concrete.

Incidentally, don't rush this job. Go slow and do it "right" the first time. And the "right" way on a concrete floor is to rent one of those "floor sanders" with the diamond cutters to get that floor as level and smooth as possible. I waited awhile for the concrete to cure, then coated it with an epoxy finish. VERY desirable. Makes sweeping a lot easier, and the tan color makes sawdust less conspicuous.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*

Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.










The footing for the foundation walls had to be stepped because of the slope. The shop construction is being done under a permit and is being inspected at every key step.










The foundation wall will be 6 ft tall on the lower back left corner (diagonally toward the far corner as seen in the picture above)










The picture above shows the view from beyond the lower part of the footings looking back up toward the back part of the house where the garage is.










In the picture above you can see a view from the back yard of the forms that have been erected for pouring the walls.










This is another view of the forms from the front of the shop.










And a view as seen from a view that parallels the side of the barn. There is a 6 ft. wide door in this side of the barn which will be close to the front roll up door in the shop.










This is another view of the back left corner of the foundation wall.










The picture above shows the highest corner of the walls from the back side.










And above is another view looking up toward the barn from the lower part of the site.

Part 3 of this blog will be about the pouring of the walls. Thanks for reading my blog.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


First thought was, a split level shop, second thought was, no, to late to change plans, he has been around
long enough to know what he wants. I will just set back and enjoy letting him do all the work on this one.
Thanks for sharing, and you have a great start there, I will keep my Monday morning quarterback under
control.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


That is going to be a great workspace! Enjoying the blog.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


moving right along there charles

i meant to comment about putting services in the floor too
since you have some under floor access there
(unless you plan on backfilling and pouring a slab floor)

in my last shop
i did what i call 'service stations' in between the floor joists
about every 10' simply boxes with both 110 and 220 electricity in the end walls of them
and a main trunk (6' vacuum line) coming up thru the bottom of the boxes
and an air line in each
that way the floor were clear of all hoses cord and obstructions
(so i could use part carts from tool to tool)

i had a simple 'lid' that could be cut around any lines or cords that came thru them
to run any tools wherever they needed to be placed for a good work flow in the shop
that can be recut or replaced as tools might change or be added

it worked very well and the floor was always clear
and there was no overhead hose or cords hanging down anywhere 
to catch boards that needed to be spun or flipped around

my 220 outlets were just like the regular 100 ones with two plugs in each
i got them from an electrical supply place for about $10 apiece
and had 1 double on one 220v line
and another on a different 220v line
the same for 110v (both in 'quad' boxes)
so i could just plug different tools into whichever one wasn't in use
then on to the next over 'service station'
to keep from tripping the breakers
had a total of 6 200v wires
and 6 110v wires too each with it's own breaker
a total of 6 'service stations'

just cap the vacuum if not in use
or bring it up and distribute as needed with shut-off gates to any tools in that area

i will do that in the new shop here too
and of course lines all around the walls
for any tools that are needed there

it is good to see you making progress
will be following along 
as you proceed


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Charles! I'm following with great anticipation.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


So very cool… what a thrill this must be for you!
Ellen


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


The poured walls will certainly speed up the foundation build. Before you know it, you'll be making sawdust of your own!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Ah, Charles…...There is nothing like seeing your shop take form…..It's one of the greatest feeling in the world to know that you will soon have the "shop of your dreams".... I will continue to follow your blog, and watch the shop "come to life".....Carry on, pal….....enjoy the ride…....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


May I only suggest that you put a lot of windows in it to enjoy the beauty of the setting. All I see is cornfields where I live. I'll be watching this with envy!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Great progress Charles. I used to love this kind of work in my younger days when cement was a lot lighter. Your forms look great, so the worst part of the foundation work is already over. Davids advice on the ducts for electric and air are good ideas. It's a wonderful feeling to build your own shop. I'm sure this one is going to be a great workplace in very nice surroundings when finished.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


every wood workers dream…..design/build THEIR own version of what a shop should be. Like the blog and look forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Arthouse (Feb 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Good luck I know your excited about the project but If I were you I would make that 30×30 into 30×50 If your going to build make it as big as you can . All the trouble in building you might as well add the space your going to need it some day.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Must be great to design and build from scratch… putting in all the things you want right from the start… good luck to you…


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Lookin real good.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


That's gonna need a lot of fill before you can pour the floor. You ARE pouring a concrete slab, right? Looking good so far!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


WOW! Charles!

When you decide to move, you* MOVE!*

You are making fantastic progress!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


wonderful charles, i'm so glad to see this day finally coming to fruition, i know of the tough times you have endured and im glad to see this happiness come, have a great time and i look forward to this whole blog, cant wait to see the first works come out of this gand shop…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Looks good. Keep on plugging away.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Charles, it looks great from here. Congrats on progress to date, thanks for taking us along!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Ohh, yesss, now it's gettin exciting.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


*Gus*, *Mark*, *Nailbanger* and, *Ellen*. I appreciate the kind comments and interest in my shop. Support like this always helps in many ways.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


*David*, thanks for the support and all the good advice. I would like to have a wood floor but I'm going to go with a poured floor instead. I am going to run some electrical conduit under it for some of the main pieces. My main thought is resale value of the house. When Claire retires in about 5 years we might have to move from this property if we were to get in a bind. With a concrete floor the shop can be used for a metalworking shop or a garage for working on cars. Even with the concrete floor it will still be a nice woodworking shop so shouldn't hurt the resale value. I hope that we never have to move but that was on my mind.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


*Lew*, *Rick*, *Bullhead*, and *Mike*. I can't tell you how much I appreciate your thoughts and comments.

*Bullhead*, I love windows but I'm only going to have one regular window. I am going to have four transom windows for some light. I've always cherished my wall space to hang things on or for cabinets. On one of my doors I will have to have some steps. I'm planning on having a small deck so I can take breaks on it with a pretty view.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


*Jay*, *Arthouse*, *Larry*, and *Jack* Thanks for the comments and advice everyone. I really do appreciate it.

Arthouse, I would love to have a 30 X 50 shop. 30 X 30 is the limits that I can afford. I'm on a tight budget and just can't make it any bigger.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Charles,

I agree with only having one window…..That way like you said, you'll have a lot more wall space to hang things….Windows just takes away from that space….When I built my shop, I only put one window in to see the woods across from me, and to let in some natural light…That's why I put in 16-- 8' T40 lights, so I could have good lightening, and less windows….....Carry on, pal…....


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


*Joe* and *Joe L*, thanks so much for the warm friendly comments. Your interest and support is very much appreciated.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


*Monte*, *Smitty* and *Roger*, thanks for your support and nice comments. Your support and comments mean a lot to me and I really appreciate all of them.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Grizz*. I appreciate your support and always love to hear from you. Your opinion means a lot to me.

*Rick*, I love windows and there's no doubt they are important. However, I have never had enough wall space and wall space can go a long way toward an uncluttered shop so I understand what you are saying. I am putting in one 3' X 3' window and I am putting in four 1' X 3' transom windows and they are going up high so they won't cut into my wall space so much but will still let some natural light in. Thanks for your interest and support.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Great start, keep it moving along


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Nice work,,,bragger!!

I will think of you when I am in my driveway working, mumble mumble


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


Its coming together. It's going to be nice to have a shop in the woods. Great Progress.
Thanks for sharing.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Clearing Site and Preparing Foundation for Pouring*
> 
> Unfortunately I lost some pictures of clearing the underbrush and the trees that needed to come down. This was the most convenient site that I could find for the shop. Unfortunately it required a substantial foundation because of the slope which added to the cost somewhat, but in the long run I think that it will pay off because it is easily accessible to the basement and main floor of the house. It is also near the barn where I will be able to store some, lumber, jigs, and hardware.
> 
> ...


*Norman*, *Robert*, and *Michael*, thanks for the nice comments. I really do appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*

The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.










The picture above shows a view of the walls after the forms have been removed.










The picture above and the two pictures below show three more views of the poured walls.



















The front opening has been left on purpose in order to back fill the walls without damaging the walls. After the backfill has been put in this will be formed up and poured as well. Otherwise the footing would be damaged.










The backfill dirt was put down in layers and carefully packed down with a dirt tamper. Then a layer of gravel was placed on the top and leveled with the walls.










The picture above shows a vew of the walls after the backfull dirt and gravel has been placed inside the interior of the foundation walls and leveled with the top of the walls.










The picture above and the two below are three more views of the walls after all has been prepared for the pouring of the floor. The pipe for electrical power has been placed deep enough below the gravel to protect it against damage during the pouring of the floor.



















It is very difficult to see the rebar and the pipe in these pictures. Additional rebar will be placed in the floor and tied into the rebar that in the walls.










The picture above is a view of the inside of the red barn as seen looking toward the back wall. I will be able to have a lot of room for storage inside this barn. The size is about 15' X 24'.










The picture above is a view of the front of the barn.










The picture above is another view of the inside of the barn.










The last picture above is a view of the front of the shop as seen through the 6ft door on the side of the barn. I will have easy access between the barn and the shop as well as to the house. The next main step will be the pouring of the floor. Thanks for reading my blog.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Beautiful country and great job on the shop.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Looking Good!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


its coming together really well charles, i really like the barn, its going to be great for your needs, this must be really exciting, im glad to see it coming together, enjoy the journey, what will be the first project from the new shop, maybe you should plan on something , like a nice piece of furniture, you can always look at it knowing it was your first project from the new shop…thanks for sharing all of this with us


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


what great progress charles

in the first pics
i thought it is a shame you needed a shop
that footer would make a nice pool
and stocked with fish
you could have another place to relax

so glad you are able to keep moving along
waiting for the dream to materialize here 
on my own shop
drives me nuts at times

keep 'em coming


----------



## doorslammer (Aug 17, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


If I were doing a shop from scratch I would seriously consider putting some of my dust collection in the slab as well as electricity.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are gonna have a great setup


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Nice progress. And that little red barn is pretty neat in and of itself!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Good progress Charles. It will be exciting to see the walls coming up. Your small barn is really nice too. I could'nt think of a better place to store wood. It could also be a nice workshop. It is quite a bit bigger than mine. Here's a photo of a bench I'm currently making just to show you how cramped my shop really is and how great your's will be. It's kind of like working in a hallway.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


COOL progress!

COOL planning!

I thought the dirt was going to be dug out to provide a small Basement for More storage…
... may have been a little dangerous with the floor not being able to withstand the weight…

Hey David, don't you wish you could make this kind of progress?!
... we wait with baited breath to see more…

What a COOL place this is going to be!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


The shop is shaping up nicely, Charles…You're moving right along with the progress…It's always exciting to see your shop taking form…..Lots of room….lots of storage…..Do you need me to come down and help you set it up….? Just joking, of course…..I know you have your own aggenda….....Keep on keeping on….I'll be watching….............


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Charles…That is going to be one really nice shop when it is finished. I know the excitement you must be feeling with each and every step of it being completed. 
I started building my barn shop in November of 2007 and I will always remember the excitement and thrill of going out there every day and enjoying the progress and visualizing the day I would crank up the table saw inside it.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Your barn is still bigger than my shop by about 40 square feet. Now I have shop envy…

It's going to be a nice shop!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


I know you must just be busting with anticipation to "start" this baby up. Everything is looking great! One thing is for sure…..you are gonna have a stable base/foundation, for sure!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Lookin real. Hope you have a roof before the snow flies.


----------



## rf58 (Aug 11, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


idon't know how far along you are but i would put air dust colection and electric to the center of the floor


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Charles - what a cool project…...that is going to be quite a setup…..good for you..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Just to let you know, I am now officially jealous!

This is going to be one fine workshop.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Great looking job site! Looks like you're doing everything right and will have a fantastic shop. Congratulations.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Nice foundation. You are doing a great job. I'm w/rf58 on the floor install of dust collection and electrical lines. But I'm guessing you already have considered that?

If I were building today it would be my first priority. Gonna have dust piping hanging in mine. Not as well thought out?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


*Monte*, *Grandpa*, *Justin*, and *Joe*, I appreciate the nice comments and wonderful support. It means a lot to me.

*Aaron*, thanks for the comment and advice. I'm pouring a floor and am going to install electrical rigid conduit to most of the machines out in the middle of the floor. It is my belief that the shop building will add more resell value to our property if it has a concrete floor instead of a wood floor. I hope that we can stay here for the rest of our lives but we might not be able to.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*, thanks for the real nice comment and for the support. I'm probably going to be building some things for my shop for the first projects.

*David*, Thanks for your comment and support. It means a lot to me. I wish that the shop location was level because it was more expensive with the slope. However, it was the best location all things considered. David, you are going to have a fine shop and I admire you for your determination to see it through. You have a lot of talent and know how.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


*Mike*, thanks for your support and the nice comment. You have a nice shop but I know that it is smaller. My previous shop was even smaller. However, you sure do some very nice things in your shop. I always like to see what you are up to.

*Joe*, thanks for your great support and nice comments.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


*Rick*, *Greg*, *Underdog*, and *Jay*, thanks for all of your nice comments and support. These always go a log way towards helping things go a lot more smoothly. I really do appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


*Jack*, *Jeff*, *Lew*, *John*, *Jeff*, *Doc*, and *RF*, thanks for the nice comments and interest. I appreciate it.

*Doc* and *RF*, I'm going to pour a concrete floor because I think that the shop with a poured floor will add more resell value to our property. I sure do hope that we will never have to move but you never know. However, I am running some power under the floor to most of the machines in the middle of the shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Charles,

I'm still wishing I put the 6" plastic tubing under my floor for dust collection. But every plus has a negative? LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


If you plan to sell at some time, you might want to compromise for the common customer? Everybody wants a garage. My three vehicles are loosing paint and rusting because I opted for a shop vs. a garage?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Good points, *Doc*. Everything that costs money inevitably requires compromises unless money is no object and money is always an object that I must consider.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Charles things are coming along fine for you. Everything looks good so far.

I just received the price from the contractor to put up my shop and thinking about starting a blog soon. I will have a metal building with cement floor.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Good progress Charles it's coming along nicely.


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looking good.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Looking good Charles.
What a wonderful place, don't forget some good size windows where the view is best.
Looking forward to see the shop come along.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Coming along very nicely. I agree with rf58 about one thing for sure, and that was about the plug in the floor where your table saw will live.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


*Dewayne*, *Jim*, *Kelly*, *Mads*, and *Roger*, thanks for all of your nice comments and friendly support. You don't know how much it means to me and I do appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Smiles dear friend.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Foundation Walls, Backfilling Walls, Red Barn*
> 
> The pouring of the walls went well. There was ample steel rebar in the footings and the walls were poured with rebar in them . These will be bent over into the floor so the concrete in the floor will be tied into the concrete in the walls. It is difficult to see the rebar sticking out of the walls but it can be seen if you look carefully. The concrete in the footings was given ample time to cure before the pouring of the walls. The concrete in the walls was given ample time to cure before the forms were removed.
> 
> ...


Wow very jealous. Nicely done. Can't wait to see the next steps!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pouring Floor*

The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.































































































































The concrete took a nice finish and looks good. The next step will be the framing of the walls. Thanks for reading this blog.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


That's getting to the exciting point in construction!
It should be a great project.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Love new shops. Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Man - this is going to be an awesome shop. Can't wait to see the framing go up.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


go for it charles…your doing great, this next part is what i like best, the wood part…lol…yep framing the walls, and then the roof…i wish you the best…


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance, as I have only poured concrete in Fla. and there are different codes wherever you go, did more re-bar get placed toward the front? And I'm used to seeing 6" square mesh in the center tied to the edge unless it's fiber mesh mixed in with the mud. I hope I'm wrong, as this is truly "set in stone".


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


A good foundation is important. I used to love doing this kind of work! It's fun sharing your dream shop come true Charles, and makes me think back to doing my own. I too am looking forward to seeing the walls come up. Great to follow your blog!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


*Beautiful…!!

Let The FUN Begin!
*


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Wonderful start for the new shop space. I am sure yu already have it filled with equipment and are planning the addition ):


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


The shop is shaping up, and taking shape….Next is the fun part…...You know what that is….Keep on keeping on, Charles, and thanks for posting, and keeping us up to date on your progress…....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Moving right along….


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


What happened to the power "box" in the middle? This is a great follow-along blog and I bet your just excited as can be. Have fun with this, I know you will.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


That's looking really great. Hope the weather holds for you too.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


I was gonna ask the same thing as jaykapur… what happened to the wood box you put in the middle? 

Also this foundation looks like it will withstand a tornado, or hell even an earthquake! That foundation will be there LONG AFTER we are all gone from this earth!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Is that saw dust I smell!!
Won't be long now!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


You chose to pour the slab over the top vs, inside the walls?

In any case It didn't blow out and you got a smooth surface. No drainage ?

Now the wait! LOL!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


YES !

and as they say
now the fun begins


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


*Willie*, *Monte*, *Chris*, and *Grizz*, I appreciate all of your nice comments, interest, and support. It all makes things go so much smoother. I really appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


*nailbanger2*, I appreciate your comment and concern. The rebar was indeed put in the front in the proper manner. I'm sorry I don't have a picture of that. I appreciate your concern but I can assure you that this shop is being built under a permit and is undergoing a number of inspections at various stages along the way. If anything, I would say that this building will be over code. I'm sure that codes do vary from place to place. Thanks for the comments.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


*Mike*, *Joe*, *Norm*, and *Rick*, Thanks for your fine comments and support. I always love to here from you and I really do appreciate your interest and support.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


*Larry*, *Jay*, *Jack*, and *Joe*, thanks so much for your fine thoughtful comments. Support from my fellow Lumberjocks always helps and I certainly appreciate you all.

I have three pipes in the floor which will feed four machines in the middle.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


*Lew*, *Doc*, and *David*, I hope that I'll be making sawdust soon. Thanks for the comments because I really do appreciate them.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Now that the hard part is over, we'll see what looks like some real progress. Once the framing starts, it looks like it pops up like magic. The reality is that prep and foundation work is always harder and takes longer.

Looking forward to seeing more progress pix.

Maybe us Georgia boys will have to come visit when it's all done!


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Really enjoying following your progress. One of the more interesting aspects is seeing how things are done differently in different parts of the country - not better or worse, just different. Look forward to your next post.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


*Underdog*, and *Dave*, thanks for the friendly comments and support. I always appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Now the fun part can begin! Best of luck with the new playhouse!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


I thought that would be the case, just curious to see how they do it elsewhere. I'll echo everyone else, now comes the fun part.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


*Gfadvm*, and *nailbanger2*, I appreciate your thoughtful comments. Lumberjocks is a great community of woodworking folks. Thanks.

*nailbanger2*, me and you are as cool as cool can be. I knew you was just curious. You know, Jawjah has 159 counties. Who knows? Counting cities and what not we might have 3 or 4 hundred different building codes. Up here in North Jawjah we have a lot of red clay and you just can't believe how hard that stuff is when it's laid down in layers and each layer tamped down. That probably accounts for some differences. I really enjoyed your comment. BTW, we don't spell Jawjah like that - that's just the way we pronounce it. Thanks for commenting on my blog and I sure do appreciate you following along.

Hell!, knowing politicians the way I do we might have 1500 different building codes up here. I sure would hate to be a big contractor that does business in the whole state. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


*Nailbanger2*, I'll tell you a funny story. My Mama and Daddy ( and a couple of characters they were) used to take us all down to the Florida Jawjah football game in Jacksonville for 5 or 6 years. You know the one - I think they use to call it *the biggest cocktail party in the whole wide world*. Well, my brother (another character) one year liked those plastic gator hats so much that he bought one and took his Jawjah hat and glued it on top of the gator hat and came up with his own cheer. "I'm bipartisan - Flaaaaah Jawjah! Flaaaaah Jawjah! Flaaaaah Jawjah!" Boy did we have a lot of fun!. I've traveled down to Florida quite a number of times at different places and at different times. I've always had a great time when I did. You live in a great state if you don't mind my saying so. When it comes to hospitality, you good folks down there know how to do it right. Sooooo - I'm a thankin' you for the great hospitality while I've got the opportunity.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Charles, they still call it that, although I've never been to one. I always have the same problem as your brother when 2 of the big 3 programs are playing. I can't pick between Miami, Gators and the 'Noles, but I always have fun!

I know all about the clay. My lady's mom lives in north 'Bama, and one year she asked me to dig out the garlic bulbs. It was a joke between her daughter and herself, I ended up bending the pickaxe. All we have around here is sugar sand, so we generally have to add clean fill and then tamp. I can't wait till the next installment, we're (all LJ's) living vicariously through you, buddy!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Nice read. I have enjoyed following along. That is very much the way we build in SW Oklahoma. I can talk red clay to you. Had trouble with Jawjah at first but got it figured out. LOL Very similar to what we do here. We also pour our slabs on top of the footing. For one thing it helps keep the termites outside. Don't want those little beggars inside with the wood. I have only seen one or two structures with a floating floor inside the stem wall. It was a disaster in my part of the world. I wanted to come help pour the slab but couldn't make it so I am glad you went on without me. LOL


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


So a slab on top helps keep away termites down south. Thanks!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


its looking good , your going to love it when it done and saw dust is on that floor


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes, the fine aroma of freshly poured concrete…......mmm mmmm good. This is so exciting.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Charles it is lookin good. Can't wait to see it up. Probably not as much as you though.

Contractor started digging my footer and had to stop because my city demands a stamped engineers drawing for the footer and building. Boy was he mad.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Pouring Floor*
> 
> The pouring of the floor went well. The moisture barrier was placed down and the forms for the floor were set and fastened in place using the top edge of the wall and measurement as a guide. The floor forms were amply fastened and braced so they would not move during the pouring. The rebar was bent down to tie the floor and walls together and more rebar was laid in and tied to the rebar in the walls. We originally thought that we might need to build a temporary dirt bridge to allow the concrete truck to pull up onto the gravel a short distance but fortunately we worked around this and poured all of the concrete with out any undo strain. We worked the concrete so that the forms on the front and the rest of the rebar were completed in time to be poured. It all worked out well.
> 
> ...


Woooho I'm so jealous!
Looks really like becoming a dream spot.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Framing the Walls*

I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.






















































































































Thanks so much for reading this blog.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


It's alive!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Growing right out of the ground! You've gotta be sooo excited, Charles.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! Nice amount of space and what a great location… Such fun… Thanks for sharing…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


A monster of a shed…


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Awesome! This is going together quickly… but it can never go fast enough!
I am green with envy ;-)
Ellen


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


It is GROWING!

... F A S T !

Looking good!

Picture #6:
What are those large openings (with Headers) going to be? If for doors, going to have steps outside?

Thank you.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Lookin good.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Great to see the walls up Charles. Good progress!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


fantastic charles, i wish i would have used 2×6 as well so i could have insulated better, but its worked out fine for me, thanks for the update, enjoy the journey…


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Congrats Charles

It looks great, I would give my left arm (wait that one still works) for something like that.
Arlin


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great start for things to come. must be super exciting!!!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


It is looking good! Soon….......the machines/tools will go in and you will get to decorate it just like you want.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


What else can I say but Aw…YEAH..!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Definitely going to be more efficient with those walls. Are you adding reflective foil insulation to the outside walls? I always love to get the framing together. I feels like what we imagined. LOL! You got enough pictures to tell the story. Nice to have three workers.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Charles, you must be in 7th heaven!!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Congrats, with high walls should have little issues with tall stock movement


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


You are moving right along with this. Looking very good. I have found that I can take photos or I can work but I don't seem to be able to do both so don't apologize for the photos. You have a good sampling. This is the fast part so enjoy. I hate it when I work hard all day and can see where I started and it isn't that far away….LOL
Thanks for sharing. We all feel like we have a part.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Looks good. You will definitely be happy with the 10' ceilings.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Getting closer!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Good choice on the 2×6 studs, Charles…...That's what I used in my shop walls….You can blow a lot more insulation in than 2×4's…...I also had them blow about 16" of insulation in the ceiling….sure keeps the shop warmer or cooler, depending on the seasons…..The more you can insulate, the better…..Looking mighty fine.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Looking Great!
Also looks like a good bit of fun.
Done a few of these in the past.

Time and more time well spent.

Enjoy


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Looking good! I have 2X6 walls in our house and it is a big difference that the 2X4 walls in our last house. Only
a few more days, and you can start moving your machinery in. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


*Underdog*, *John*, *Dan*, and *Larry*, ya'll just don't know how much I appreciate all of your comments, interest, and support. It means a lot to me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Charles I know you can't wait till it is finished. Lookin forward to many good projects from this great shop.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


That is going to be really nice. I am very jealous.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


This is going to be one great shop! Be sure to deliver it directly to me when your done…..... Anyway can't wait to see it finished. I am jealous


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Charles, I'll bet you have already got in your mind the first project your going to make. Too exciting to see it come together.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Hi Charles,
Wauuu things really move fast there, with all the hands.
Looking good.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


My hubby and I have built 3 free-standing workshops over the past 20 year … just so I would have a place to play with my woodworking career. I'm well aware of all those achy muscles at the end of each day … but know how rewarding it is to see the results of your labour!
This is an incredible blog and I have eager awaited them as they come in, appreciating each step achieved. Sure brings back some memories!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


*Ellen*, *Joe*, *firefighter* and *Mike*, thanks for the nice comments and words of encourge. They always make things move so much better.

Joe, There are four small transom windows. Some by themselves and some over doors. There is also a velitlation fan opening in the back.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*, *Arlin* *Sharon* and *Jay*, thanks to you all for the nice comments. I really do appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


*Greg*, *Doc*, *Lew* , and *Norm*, I appreciate all of the nice friendly comments, They mean a lot to me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


*Grandpa*, *John*, *Tugboater*, and *Rick*, Thanks for all of the kind comments, interest and Support. It means alot to me and I appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


*Lumberdustjohn*, *Gus*, *Dewayne*, and *MT*, I sure do appreciate your kind remarks. I appreciate all of you Lumberjocks. It means a lot to me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


Oh man!!! That is always exciting to see.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Framing the Walls*
> 
> I made a decision early on that the shop would have 10 ft walls and 2 X 6 studs. I think that the shop will be better built and will hold more insulation. I wish that I could have taken more pictures and that I had a wider selection. The framing went well and the pictures should be self explanatory.
> 
> ...


*Kaleb*, *Kelly*, *Mads*, *Elaine*, and *Roger*, I really do appreciate your warm and friendly comments. All of your comments and thoughts mean a lot to me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*

The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.




































































































The next step will be the roof trusses and the rest of the exterior sheeting. Thanks for reading this blog about the construction of my shop.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


You're really cruising along. Although to you it may not seem like it. Keep us informed.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


moving right along there charles
sure looks real good

the one thing i do 
is run the sheeting up to the top of the truss
(mine have a riser block in the heel end
to be able to use R-38 insulation)
that block i am able to nail the paneling to
and that acts as a hurricane clip too
with just the 2×4 top overhang coming thru a notch for it in the panel
they are ready spaced and the trusses drop in

no bird blocks to add later
and it ties the truss to the studs
(i do still use metal clips inside for extra holding)


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Looks good Charles. You'll be makin sawdust fore long for sure.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


I will be watching this! I hope to be able to build something similar in a few years.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


construction of a new shop and your dream shop charles is a beautiful thing, its getting closer to the time when all will be in place, and we can then share the very best part of this, woodworking, one thing i am going to start is a woodworking journal, this is where i can write out and draw sketches of future projects, , and im looking forward to seeing yours…are you going to put a metal roof on…i highly recommend one..


----------



## RaggedKerf (Aug 5, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Awesome Charles, really excited to watch this come together for you! You're living a dream, man.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Hello helluvawreck

A very exciting project.

Seeing your new shop makes me jalous because my shop is so small

Thanks for sharing


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Good progress since last Charles. It's going to be one fine shop.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


David… Now, you tell him… 
... not sure… but, isn't it too late now? 

Sure looks like good progress!

The roof is almost ON!!
... just the trusses & away we go!

I think we must finish before Winter sets in… Right? 
... no sweat to me…


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


It's going to be one helluvashop. Best of luck.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good, man am I jealous!


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


looking good. One thing though: I'm surprised that the small number of windows. I know that if I had a stand of trees outside my shop I'd put in a row of windows for sure. I get a little claustrophobic in my garage shop with one 2'x1' window.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Charles, I love the look of a well-framed wall. You're making great progress.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


All that room!!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Moving right along and lookin' good!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


You're doing a stellar job on the shop, Charlies…...It gives you a good feeling when you see the shop going up in stages…....Keep on keeping on…...!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still with you on the build progress…...!!!!!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


This is looking great, Charles! The horizontal blue lines has me stumped, however. Are those on the sheets when you get them?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Coming right along, looking good.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Oh man! Movin right along. Oh yea!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Beautiful sight! You gotta be excited at this coming to fruition.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


I did this same thing back in the mid 80's. But had to sell it and move job related. 
Oh what a feeling knowing that you'll have plenty of room in that new shop! I bet you fall asleep at night with a smile on your face!  Looks so good too! Nice work!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


yes Nailbanger OSB come with lines on it for both 16 and 24 inch centers. Great with a nail gun if everything is accurate. If it isn't then all the nails miss. Wreck you are doing a great job. I don't have any windows in my shop. I have 3 overhead doors and a man door. It gets hot in there in the summer. I wanted to be able to secure it best I could. You are looking good. There are a lot of little things that don't show much but I can tell you that you are making great progress. Keep the photos coming. Where can I send this case of Ben Gay?? LOL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


*Monte*, *Dewayne*, *Randy*, and *Steve*, Thanks for your thoughtful and friendly comments and your continuing support. I really do appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


*David*, thanks for the advice. I've got a tight budget and have cut a little on some materials in order to squeeze a little more square feet out. I've compromised a little for some more space. However, I still have a quality building I believe. A 30×30 shop really strained my budget but I also know that room is very important.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*, good luck on your journal. No it's not going to be a metal roof. It's going to match the house as close as I can get it. Thanks for the nice comments.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


*Steve*, *Diggerjack*, *Mike*, and *Joe*, thanks for the great comments and support. It means a lot to me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


*Dave*, *Joe*, *Douglas*, and *Marty*, I appreciate all of your nice comments. Your support means a lot.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


*Lew*, *Rick*, *Jay* and *Nailbanger*, I appreciate your following along and all of your comments and support.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


*Blackie*, *Roger*, *Smitty*, *Tony*, and *Grandpa*, I appreciate all of the wonderful comments and so forth. They really mean a lot to me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Charles - great job. It will be great.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


You and David sure makes me jealous.
Looks like a wonderful shop is on it's way.
Remember some windows for the beautiful view you have there and also some for daylight by the worktable.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mads. I'm a little behind on this blog but I'm going to try to get back to it today or tomorrow.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Putting the Exterior Sheeting on Walls*
> 
> The next step in the construction of my shop was to install the exterior sheeting. This will stiffen everything up prior to putting up roof trusses and the rest of the sheeting. Since these pictures should be self explanatory, I won't bother to comment on each picture.
> 
> ...


No hurry, LJ is for spare time. ;-) 
After all what we try to document is working wood.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Roof Framing and Sheeting*

I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.


























































































































































I appreciate you reading my blog about my shop and I'll try to do a better job on the next part.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


You'll be moving the tools in shortly ;-)
Looking like real progress.
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


what a wonder build charles
good to see it is taking shape 
and in such a well done way

happy for you

keep up the good works

looking forwards to the grand tour
and all the ways you will make it yours 
to work in


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Keep on a keeping on, Charles…...You're making good headway on the shop…....I like it…..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Sure turning into a real beauty. Keep hammering.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


*Coming along beautifully!*

Looks like you're going to beat the winter snows / rain, etc.

Are you going to be using the attic at all for any storage?

Thanks for the update… Looking forward to the next one!

When you're through with this, you can go help David with his New shop! LOL 
...Beings you will be 'in the groove', etc. and help him beat the winter weather…
... (*kidding.*.. you'll need a vacation when ur done with this! LOL )


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


its looking mighty fine, lots of work there, when i did our house i cheated and rented a crane, but the shop was done by me and my two boys…your about dried in, cant wait to see your tools migrate inside…i sent you a PM, did you get it..


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


MIGHTY IMPRESSIVE… sorry for shouting but I had to emphasis my amazement…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Yep! Looking good there Charles!


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


...and nice trees all around!


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


That is a perfect six for you shop. Mine is 20'X40' and I wish I could have built it wider.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Very impressive Charles. This is a great build.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


that is looking great!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Lookin good! Getting the roof on before winter is more important than the blog. You can blog with the snow flies ;-)


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Making lots of progress! You going to insulate and put a heating/cooling system in?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Looking great. Gotta be loving every minute of it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Soon you will have your tools in it, and eventually you will build on an extra room…LOL!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


WOW! You have made a lot of progress since the last pics. It is covered so now you don't have so much worry about the weather shutting you down. Carry on.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Wow! All that space!!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Great looking building, are you going to have a staircase, or a folding stairway for attic access? With all those
trees around, are you going to put on a metal roof in case of forest fire? Thank you for sharing your progress.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


I have been eagerly anticipating this blog, and am glad to see such wonderful progress! Looking good!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


*Ellen*, *David*, *Rick*, and *David*, I sure do appreciate all of your nice comments and thoughtful remarks. I'm sorry it's been so long since I posted the last part and I'll try not let that happen again. Thanks for the support.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


*Joe*, *Grizz*, *Larry*, and *Joe in Tenn*, You don't know how much I appreciate all of your nice comments. I really do appreciate you're following along and the interest that you show in my shop.

*Joe*, you get to my attic with one of those folding stairs and with 10 feet walls I probably will not be storing anything heavy nor a lot of anything. However, it didn't add that much to the cost and I'm sure that it will pay for itself by reducing some of the clutter.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


*Bob*, *Underdog*, *Monte*, and *Doc*, I sure do appreciate all of your nice comments. It is going to have a heat pump in it. I'm going to set it on auto for the heat to go on if it gets below 60 and for the air to go on if it gets above 80. I also will have a ventilation fan for when the temperature is in the range between 60 and 80. So at those times of the year I can just use the fan. If it turns out to be too expensive, I'll adjust the range to between 57 to 83. I've worked inside woodworking plants fo most of my life and never had heat or air anyways.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


*gfadvm*, *Lew*, *Gus*, and *Elaine*, I really do appreciate yall's comments. They really do make a lot of difference and thanks for following along.

*Gus*, it's going to be folding stairs. However, the roof is going to be just shingles. I understand your point about the fire though and it's a good one. I'm trying to make the shop match the house as much as possible.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Charles, after seeing your former dungeon, and visiting with a retired woodworker with a similar shop set up,
including the folding stairs, you may have to keep a close watch on that attic or the assorted assortment may
just grow.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Well, you know what I've always said, Gus, "There always a place for one more thing." Of course I'm also aware of the saying, "That's the straw that broke the camels back." I promise that I'll try to be careful and keep an eye on myself. :-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Good progress Charles it looks like top notch work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Ohhh man, is it coming along. You've gotta be bursting with excitement.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


I have been away also but I was wondering how the progress was coming along. You are doing great. I really don't think you will have to worry about the snow flying but cold is still cold to my old bones. This is a great undertaking. I have done some building and I know there are days when you look like you have completed a lot of work and then there are days where you work equally hard and you can't tell where. Yes, please, keep the attic load down. This is a great looking job. cover the decking and you will be "in the dry" as they say. Then windows and doors. Keep going and keep us posted. Work safe!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Looking good.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Grandpa* and *Mads*. I can't tell you haw much I value your support and comments.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Your attic might be a nice WARM place to air dry wood… (ok, small pieces)
... a nice place to get it Out of the way…

COOL!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


hey charles, what is the small opening next to the front door, just wondered…thanks, hope this week is going along well, what type of door will you have in the really large opening, maybe a roll up…or will it be a regular garage type door…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


Joe, don't forget the red barn. It's a lot more convenient for wood storage. The red barn is 15' x 24'.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


The small opening is where the underground power will come into the shop. The 200 amp panel will be just above that opening on the inside. There will be a rollup door there that is 10' wide by 9' high.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Roof Framing and Sheeting*
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this part of my blog up. I've been a little busy and I'll try not to let it happen again. I'm sorry that I don't have a more logical group of pictures for this part but the pictures should speak for themselves with little or no commentary from me. You should be able to see that there will be an attic storage space.
> 
> ...


YES!

That Red Barn is very nicely situated too!

YES!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*

In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.























































In the picture above you can see the electrical service. It is a 200 amp, 230 V, 1PH service.










I chose to put a heat pump in the shop. I will have both heat and air. However, I am planning on setting the thermostat to come on at the high and low point of 80 and 60. In other words if the temperature is above 80 then the air will come on and when it gets below 60 the heat will come on. If this proves too costly then I will expand the range to 82 and 58. I know that air and heat is a luxury sometimes in a shop. I've worked over 40 years in manufacturing plants without the benefit of heat or air and I could go without if necessary. However, I'm 63 years old and going on 80 so I'm hoping that I can afford the luxury of heat and air. Besides it should make me a little more productive.










We had to put a number of steps on this door and we had to have at least a 4' x 4' landing. We made it 4' x 8' and it will be a nice place to take a break.




























I appreciate you reading my blog about the construction of my shop. Thanks.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Great job. Wish I could stop by for a visit.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


me too charles

it is really looking good
stay safe and healthy
and enjoy


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Wow, looking good. I managed to miss this blog entirely, but it's interesting and good to see you'll have a nice shop.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


An amazing shop Charles. I know you won't regret installing the heat pump, it will make your woodworking a lot more pleasurable. Everything looks like top quality and with a great loft too. Now you can really enjoy the free time your retirement gives you. I'm very happy for you and I can't wait to see it all finished with your tools in place.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Alright, I'm officially jealous!

You must be like a kid in a candy store!!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


...I can feel your motivation level rising. Going to be an awesome space to work in.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Diwayne (Jan 13, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Awesome Shop. The heat and air is well deserved, Im sure.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Been watching your shop come out of the ground with interest. I'm hoping I can get mine up by spring…

Looking good!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Yep as everyone has said awesome, but… I think you shorted yourself some natural lighting, could of used more windows, save on that Electricity.

Another improvement would be an optional outdoor closet for the DC and Air compressor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


coming alone very nicely!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


fantastic charles, after so many hard years of work you deserve some heat and cooling, and for one going on 80…lol…you certainly do deserve it..it looks great…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


80???? I am really impressed. Great progress. Wait eventually it will be too small! LOL!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Helluvawreck … that's one helluvashop!! Hope you plan to show us your inside setup as well! Thanks for keeping us all in the loop


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Congrats, place post it notes all over to remind yourself time to leave the shop


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Oh yea!! Won't be long, you'll be movin in your machines.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


WOW….....this was really planned out well. I know you will enjoy the heat/ac and cant hardly wait to see it with all the equip/tools in place and I agree with Doc….............uh oh…should have made it just a bit bigger! LOL What a great Christmas present too!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Looks like a SUPER Shop!

If you think Heat & Air will make you more productive, just think what you coulda done in the last forty years! LOL

Great shop… waiting to see your first projects in your new shop…

Merry Christmas!!

HO HO HO…


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Great looking shop!

You will not regret putting in the heat pump. They are very efficient units in this part of the country.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Charles looks like you are coming right along. Looks great so far. Don't slow down or I will catch ya. Haaa Haaa


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


It puts my new work space to shame. One day. Well done.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Well it puts my driveway to shame too!

Nice workshop I can only dream of having something like that.

Mind you would have fun!!


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


its really starting to come along! I'm in the middle of helping my father in law build a second floor shop at his house… its a lot of work!

At least the rest of the work will be inside for the winter.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


*Monte*, *David*, *Tim*, and *Mike*, I appreciate the nice comments and your following along with my blog.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


*Lew*, *Len*, *Diwayne*, and *Joe*, thanks so much for your nice comments and your interest in my shop. It means a lot to me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


*Blackie*, *Bob*, *Grizz*, and *Thomas*, I appreciate very much all of your nice friendly comments and support. Everyone's comments mean a lot to me. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


very nice,glad to see its coming along well.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


*Elaine*, *Norman*, *Roger*, and *Jay*, I appreciate all of your nice comments an interest in my shop. Thanks for following along. It always helps to have support.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


*Joe*, *Mark*, *Dewayne*, *Woodfix*, *Robert*, and *Tooch*, I appreciate the kind remarks. I appreciate your interest and thanks so much for following along.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


Wauuuu, I want one also!
It's going to be so wonderful.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Diwayne (Jan 13, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


looking great. hope your on inside work now.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


*Mads* and *Dwayne*, thanks so much for the nice comments. I really appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Siding, Heat Pump, Insulation, Steps and Deck*
> 
> In this part I document the installation of the siding, heat pump, insulation, steps and deck. Everything went fine and since a picture is worth a 1000 words no commentary should be necessary.
> 
> ...


hey charles, how are you doing, and how is the shop coming along, sure would enjoy what your doing now, any progress would be enjoyable to watch, so if you get a chance to do another blog i know i would sure enjoy it…no pressure thought…lol…hope things are going well…bob


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*

This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.

Of course now the important work begins. The shop is not completed until it is set up and everything is in it's place. There will be some cabinets and carts built, a lumber rack built, clamp racks, and other pieces of equipment. And of course we can't forget all of the jigs, fixtures, and work stations. But all of those things will be in a blog about the shop itself and this one has been a blog about the construction of the building. I hope that soon I can put up my first post on the blog about setting up my shop.

















































































































































The next four pictures shows what the machinery looks like after most of the crates and boxes were hauled away. A few of the pieces of equipment may be moved to another spot but this is close to the setup I had in mind.





































The following two pictures depict the way the completed building looks.



















I appreciate all of you reading this blog about the construction of the shop building and I hope that you will read my blog about the setting up of my shop which is coming soon. Thanks


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


HOAW, (goofy abbreviation of your handle)

You have a wonderful workshop, full of beautiful tools.

I have to admit to serious envy. 
But in a practical sense, it would be out of the question for me on many levels.

Congratulations!

d


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Great shop… but you need a few pictures on the walls!! ;-)
Seriously, all those shiny new machines in that beautiful space… you'll be putting us all to shame with your creative work.
Ellen


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


I can nearly smell the shavings.

Jamie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


No half measures from you Charles. A fantastic shop with fantastic equipment is the best possible good combination, and that is what you have. I think you might need a golf cart just to get around in there. I'm looking forward to your shop setup blog. Let me know if you need an apprentice.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


I am jealous after looking at this "new" shop and realizing all the great ideas and projects that will be forth-coming! Nothing better than new digs to stimulate and get the ol' creative juices flowing. Congrats and happy woodworking to you!


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*I'm so jealous*, what a beautiful shop, what a great machines.
You must be a very happy man.
I wish you a lot off great woodworking hours in your shop.

Henrie.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*"It's nice to see a Plan come together!"* ... as a guy on the A-Team would say. 

*Just in time for Christmas! = Wonderful! +++*

Just look at what Santa brought! ... ALL of those Brand Spankin NEW TOYS… all at the same time!
... it can't much better than THAT!

Thank you for a wonderful journey from Idea to Finished Results!
... it has really been GREAT!

I have never seen those ROLL-UP big doors before… sure saves ceiling space and looks like it's just as Easy to Open/Close as the segmented type that go across the ceiling! ... wish I had been able to take advantage of that type, when I was doing it! ... too late now…

We're getting very close to seeing REAL SAWDUST on the floor!!
... before year-end?

*Merry Christmas !!
and
Happy New Year!
*
FOR SURE!!


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Holy Merry Christmas to Charles !!!!
That a fantastic looking setup with alot of new toys to break in. All the tweaking and adjusting to that new stuff will keep you busy through the holidays.
Keep us posted with the dialing in progress!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Holy Cow! Looks like Santa Claus over did it…

Shop Party at your place!

Nice shop, congratulations! Hope you post some pix of great projects soon!


----------



## Diwayne (Jan 13, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Rockin Shop!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


A new shop and new power tools. Don't talk to me. I'm going in my dungeon to kick my table saw around.
It's a great shop and the tools are a big plus. Now think of all the possibilities of how to set it up. Have fun my friend.


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new shop and all those new tools. Looks like you will have plenty of space to create some beautiful projects.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Been working on my new shop too. But yours blows mine away. Well done. Not sure how you managed to get all that past the planning authority (ie. the missus) but that place is WW heaven.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Oh My! I'm seriously jealous!!

What a shop!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Show-off.

And rightfully so….......................


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Well color me jealous! Great looking setup!

Needs something on the walls to break up all that WHITE!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


awesome shop and tools.thanks for sharing.
looking forward to the blog on your shop set-up.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Very Nice work sir! Almost too small? LOL!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good from here! Congrats and Merry Christmas ;-)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Charles, What a great shop and a wonderful group of REALLY nice toys to go in it!
Enjoy!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


That is a great shop and the tools are equally good. They compliment each other. Very nice!! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


just…....WOW.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Lookin good Charles. Love all them purty tools for sure.

Can't wait to finish mine. Probably be soon after Christmas now. Can't wait.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Darn, those are some fantastic tools and a great workshop to put them in. Me and my unheated small garage are jealous.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


looks like someone hit the "Powermatic Powerball"!!! holy cow I am happy for you, jealous of the tools, but not jealous of the setup time!

I have the same SawStop TS, and I love it. only suggestion is to retighten all the bolts on the extension table after a few months/year of use… mine loosened up and the table sagged.

I know others mentioned wanting to see what you make in there…. if that were my shop I might just sit around and drink beers and admire all those purty tools!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Now that is one fancy shop…! The only thing better than a new shop is working in your new shop…..


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


That looks like a Gold (powermatic) Mine! And, is that two tablesaws I see? Beautiful.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Wonderful shop full of tools, what are you going to use as a dust collector, or are you going to finish arranging
all the tools before you start the duct work? Every day is going to Christmas for a while until you get them
all checked out and running. Have fun.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


wowza charles, you really went and did it right, you certaqinly got the tools you wanted and they are some mighty fine tools, im so happy for you, a brand new shop and a lot full od tools, there is nothing to stop you now from making whatever you desire, i certainly hope the best for you and will be excited to see what you start making….i wish you the best charles….enjoy.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Good for You Charles!
New Shop, New Machines, Enjoy my Friend!!


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Can't wait to see your first creations!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Oh look at all those wonderful toys!! I bet you can't wait to set up for play-time. It has been a terrific journey from start to finish on the building of your fantastic workshop. Thanks helluvawreck for blogging to this conclusion. I'm looking forward to your set-up stage!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Don*, *Ellen*, *Jamie*, and *Mike*, I really appreciate all of the nice compliments and remarks. They really mean a lot to me and I appreciate it. I don't deserve a shop like this and it's going to be hard to live up to.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Jay*, *Henrie*, *Joe*, and *Gary*, your comments were real nice and I do appreciate them. Yes, it will take a lot of work to get it set up. It's even a little intimidating. I haven't done much work since we lost the plant and I'm a little rusty. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Underdog*, *Diwayne*, *Dave D*, and *Gary W*, all of your comments were so nice. It gives me a lot of encouragement and I appreciate it. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Woodfix*, *Lew*, *Redryder*, and *Joe (Tenn)*, thanks for your great comments. They make me feel really good.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Whitebeast*, *Doc*, *Bob*, and *gfafvm*, thanks for the great comments. I appreciate all of them. Merry Christmas.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Grandpa*, *Dewayne*, *Bob*, and *Tooch*, You know it's so nice to have all of the wonderful comments. It really makes me feel good. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Greg*, *nailbanger*, *Gus*, and *Grizz*, all of you are very thoughtful and I really do appreciate your nice comments. Thanks for following along.

Gus, I'm just going to use a couple of roll around collectors until U get the shop set up. Then I will go from there.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Mike (Concord)*, *Kelly*, and *Elaine*, thanks so much for the nice comments and for following along. I appreciate it. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Oh man oh man… WowZa! Lotsa gr8 lookin new Powermatic essentials. And others also. I'll bet you're super excited.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Wow Charles that's one great shop and equally amazing equipment ,congrats on a whole new play ground.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Roger* and *Jim*, I really do appreciate the comments.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


my one question charles, are the bars on the door and windows there to keep people out or you in …lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


question number 2, i was wondering are you going to work out of this fantastic shop for gain or are you going to do this as a hobby, im just really interested in what you plan on doing, furniture or what, im excited for you and cant wait to see what you end up doing here, this is one fantastic shop, and the equipment is some of the best, makes me remember when i first built my shop and filled it with new tools…it was a dream come true, and i know having this accomplishment has got to be a pretty good one, i know the heartache you had with loosing your other shop…this has got to help make things a bit better, enjoy it charles.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*,

*Question 1*: The shop is where my wife locks me up whenever she wants to get me out of her hair for a while. That suits me ok so no big deal. ;-|

*Question 2*: I'm going to do both I hope. If it was going to be a hobby shop I would have had to build a smaller shop, maybe 20×20, and not as much equipment. However, I'm hoping that I can build up a small business so that I can supplement my Social Security. My wife will probably work another five years so hopefully by then we can have us a little business going. She can keep the books, handle the sales, shipping, and so on while I work in the shop. I don't know what I will make. I don't want to do anything that I don't enjoy doing, however. Of course, the first thing that I will have to do is build up my skills and develop some products. I'm competent with most of the equipment (with the exception of the lathe) but that doesn't make me a craftsman by any means. I've never claimed to be a craftsman. I've done mostly machine work, metal fabricating, and maintenance work in wood manufacturing plants and was always a workaholic so my woodworking was always done in stolen moments. We'll just have to see how it turns out.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


well charles i wish you the very best, coming up with your own products and also finding the right venue for your work will be key, for most wood workers starting out, they have gone to the best shows they can find, usually juried woodcraft shows are the best, and finding the ones where people have the money to spend is also key, so keep this in mind, while your developing your skills and seeing what you want to make and market is of coarse very important, but in order to sell, you have to also be savvy with the business side, you probably already know this but just giving info i have found from the folks who do make and sell, and all of what i mentioned is very important for you to be successful, and you want that , so i wish you the very best, and one more idea, maybe look at some of the jocks who are making there work and selling it and talk to them, see what they do to be successful…Merry CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND….BOB


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Looking nice, coming along nicely, won't be long and we'll get to see some projects,

I still don't think there's enough natural lighting though 

Merry Christmas


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Wohoooooooooooooooo
Ho ho ho ho 
It must be the shop of Santa!
What a lovely shop and my! What a wonderful bunch of tools you bought for it.
Smiles.
Happy new year,
Mads


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


yea i remember when i first got mine up and going, and felt like dropping 5 grand was a splurge, i bet the place you bought your tools must have had a smile from ear to ear…you must be like a kid in a candy store, gosh what a dream shop charles, have a ball setting it up and taking all those new tools for their test drive…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*Randy*, *Mads*, and *Grizz*, I appreciate so much your nice comments. I hope that ya'll had a wonderful Christmas and will have a Great New Year celebration.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Charles. I really do appreciate that.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JDC53 (Jul 5, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great shop, job well done again. )


----------



## KurtaKalbach (Jun 3, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


I think I know what heaven looks like now. You wouldn't be in the market for adoption would you? I wont eat much and I know where I could sleep…lol. Great Shop! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, Kurt.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


One more WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mads.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## skipmathews (May 2, 2013)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


What an amazing shop! 
You can build whatever you can imagine!
Congratulations Charles!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comment, Skip.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Charles,

I had to check out your shop after I saw the great cabinets you built. Very impressive! I really like those high windows. I'm trying to keep as much wall space in my new shop since it is small but I'd hate for it to be cave-like. Yours is very bright and inviting!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Mike, I certainly do appreciate your nice comment.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## abidin (Mar 15, 2016)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Wow!... very nice shop charles


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comment, Abidin. Welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Now that is a great looking shop! Congrats on building it. I had to do a run through on the blog….fun to view it from start to finish!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Just checking out a few of you postings Charles! Your shop is fantastic and jam packed with the "right stuff"! What a joy it must be to spend time in there making things! 
So nice thanks for sharing!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the nice comment, *Tony*. I also appreciate your comments, *abidin* and *Tiump1*.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


I only see 1 problem with this shop …..where is the window to shoot deer from ? LMAO …..GREAT SHOP :<))


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


I have a definite issue with this shop …. *it's not in my yard!*
I envy your shop but certainly hope that you enjoy your new place!


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


I just came across this. It is from 2013. Is there an update because this is a great shop. It takes time to become familiar with all of this…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


*dannmarks*, I appreciate your nice remarks about my shop. I have added on a 15 ft. x 30 ft section on one side but I haven't updated it yet. I hope that I can get to it soon. Thanks for looking.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

helluvawreck said:


> *Finished Shop, Equipment in Shop But Not Setup*
> 
> This is the last part in this blog about my shop construction. The following pictures show a few last stages on the completion of the building. Some of the pictures show some of the machines as they were being uncrated or shortly after the crates were hauled out. The last two pictures show the building after it had been completed. The last four pictures of the equipment shows the machines as they were shot looking toward the machinery from each corner.
> 
> ...


OMG!
I am still green with envy!


----------

